# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  The Founding Of Gothlark Inc

## Gothlark

I&#39;ll be storing all of my lucids here.  I average about three a night, thanks to my most recent method.  I started using it a little under two months ago and have had a little under 200 LDs.  I don&#39;t think there&#39;s been a single night I didn&#39;t LD since I started using it.  So, there probably won&#39;t be too many non-lucids to note.  If there are, it&#39;s because they were too interesting to pass up writing down.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Look forward to reading your lucid adventures Gothlark. Your technique seems to show you results (200  LD's is great   :smiley:  )

----------


## OpheliaBlue

awesome Gothy!!!!!!!!!

I'm jealous  :wink2:

----------


## Dragon

Gothlark: *Dragon turns grey and stops moving* So that's what happens to someone's dream from when they wake up...
Gothlark: *manifests a stick and begins to poke Dragon's eye*

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by Dragon_
> *Gothlark: *Dragon turns grey and stops moving* So that's what happens to someone's dream from when they wake up...
> Gothlark: *manifests a stick and begins to poke Dragon's eye**



That's an actual quote from a convo we had, for anyone who cares.  ::lol::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

you still use HILD?, if not you have got to tell me what

----------


## nesgirl119

That is so cool, but I still store my journal entries in my BraveJournal on my website, which includes LDs (I always use the same technique), sci-fis, & Dream Sharing. It is right below my signature if anyone wants to see it!

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I hope you still don't rely on confidents, because I have low self esteem as I mentioned in my dream journal, witch realy counts when you beleive in your self.

----------


## Gothlark

My method is sort of similar to HILD, but it takes less than a minute to do, really.  One of its main points is confidence, but there are other things to it.  I'll PM it to you, if you want.  I'll get my LDs from last night posted in a little bit.  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

yes, please do, I have been doing HILD every night now, with no effect.

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, that would be fun, except I cannot fall asleep in that way!! Bummer  :tongue2:  !

----------


## Gothlark

Ok, I'll send it.  :smiley:  Nesgirl, you don't have to stay in hypnosis as you fall asleep.  You can roll over to reset your patterns and fall asleep that way.  You were talking about falling asleep from hypnosis, right?  Sorry if I misunderstood.
Now, let's see about my lucids... Last night wasn't my best night between being sick and not doing my method properly.  I focused too much, I think.  That's right, too much focus is a bad thing with this method.  
Anyways, in one of my LDs, my house caught on fire and all I could think was, "Oh, man, if it's the same DC as the last time this happened...  :Mad:  " So, I went in and it turned out that a bomb had been set off.  I made my way back out of the house because there was a team trying to investigate and the dream shifted.
I was at school now and there was a contest going on in music class to see who could identify these songs.  But, instead of classical, I made it play some more recent songs.  One of which is my current favourite song, "Feel Good Inc."  It sounded a little different than in real life, but it was cool.  I ended up getting in crap with my English teacher for something so I went off with her.  
I got bored of being tugged along by her and made the library turn into a magic shop as we entered it.  She was rather confused, and I was rather amused.  She got tackled by an orc, which *_certainly_* wasn't being controlled by me.  I picked up a few things the orc had knocked over and I left my english teacher behind.
I'll post some more dreams later, because these are all I remember at the moment.  But, I know there were others that I remembered earlier.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *Ok, I'll send it.  Nesgirl, you don't have to stay in hypnosis as you fall asleep.  You can roll over to reset your patterns and fall asleep that way.  You were talking about falling asleep from hypnosis, right?  Sorry if I misunderstood.
> Now, let's see about my lucids... Last night wasn't my best night between being sick and not doing my method properly.  I focused too much, I think.  That's right, too much focus is a bad thing with this method.  Anyways, in one of my LDs, my house caught on fire and all I could think was, \"Oh, man, if it's the same DC as the last time this happened...  \" So, I went in and it turned out that a bomb had been set off.  I made my way back out of the house because there was a team trying to investigate and the dream shifted.
> I was at school now and there was a contest going on in music class to see who could identify these songs.  But, instead of classical, I made it play some more recent songs.  One of which is my current favourite song, \"Feel Good Inc.\"  It sounded a little different than in real life, but it was cool.  I ended up getting in crap with my English teacher for something so I went off with her.  I got bored of being tugged along by her and made the library turn into a magic shop as we entered it.  She was rather confused, and I was rather amused.  She got tackled by an orc, which certainly wasn't being controlled by me.  I picked up a few things the orc had knocked over and I left my english teacher behind.
> I'll post some more dreams later, because these are all I remember at the moment.*



No, what I mean is when I am hypnotized, I undergo SP really fast, & end up doing WILD instead of HILD.....  :Sad:

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *No, what I mean is when I am hypnotized, I undergo SP really fast, & end up doing WILD instead of HILD.....*



Ah, I see.  I've never been able to experience SP, despite trying to.  But your WILDs seem to be alot more interesting than HILD anyways.   ::wink::

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



Ugghh! I've had to rely on that method to even sleep at night since I was 3....  ::?:   ::?:  . Well, at least when I was younger, I didn't get a Sci-fi if I tried to struggle my way out of SP!  ::D:

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Ugghh! I've had to rely on that method to even sleep at night since I was 3....   . Well, at least when I was younger, I didn't get a Sci-fi if I tried to struggle my way out of SP!*



Well, you're still asleep, even if you're aware.  You could even have better sleep than normal if you get the kind of rush alot of people do from things like flying at high speeds.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



I do that sometimes, especially in sci-fis when I fly around the world w/one of my friends (I have, lately seen that sash extend on not only me, but my friends). Please don't kill me for talking about them!!  :Eek:   ::sniper::  !

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *I do that sometimes, especially in sci-fis when I fly around the world w/one of my friends (I have, lately seen that sash extend on not only me, but my friends). Please don't kill me for talking about them!!   !*



Nah, it's cool.  Actually, these Sci-Fi's intrigue me.  :smiley:  I'd be glad to hear more about them, if you'd like, some time.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



Really! Well if you want to hear extra about them, go to my Dream in the DI area. Well, I can tell you this: Sci-fis can be used in 2 methods. 1 is unintentional, & it usually feels like that floating sensation in SP. The other is when you struggle against some restraint (I prefer curl-ups), & you are flung out of bed in the Sci-fi kind of like you were pushing really hard on something, & it gave, then it sends you flying. My Sci-fis usually occur during SP....but so do my dreams, too.

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Really! Well if you want to hear extra about them, go to my Dream in the DI area. Well, I can tell you this: Sci-fis can be used in 2 methods. 1 is unintentional, & it usually feels like that floating sensation in SP. The other is when you struggle against some restraint (I prefer curl-ups), & you are flung out of bed in the Sci-fi kind of like you were pushing really hard on something, & it gave, then it sends you flying. My Sci-fis usually occur during SP....but so do my dreams, too.*



That's really interesting.  So, they're like LDs based on reality, to some degree, right?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



You bet that they are based on reality!!! Time, places, & events are the same as in real life, but this is a dream, b/c of the signs that I have!! 
Like for instance, I once flew over SLC, & there was this suspicious guy carrying a dead woman(I don't know why he didn't notice me, as I was right next to him!), & he chucked her in the dumpster, then the truck took her to the dump, & put her in a spot.
Weird thing was that it happened at the same time I saw it in real life, & the corpse was found in the same spot, too. I was puzzled after hearing the news, & I am like, "Are LDs really like that?" That didn't explain, however, why my cat scratched me, & I didn't even budge, & I knew not about this until later. I didn't know that you could see events off in the distance through a LD...cool!  ::D:

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *You bet that they are based on reality!!! Time, places, & events are the same as in real life, but this is a dream, b/c of the signs that I have!! 
> Like for instance, I once flew over SLC, & there was this suspicious guy carrying a dead woman(I don't know why he didn't notice me, as I was right next to him!), & he chucked her in the dumpster, then the truck took her to the dump, & put her in a spot.
> Weird thing was that it happened at the same time I saw it in real life, & the corpse was found in the same spot, too. I was puzzled after hearing the news, & I am like, \"Are LDs really like that?\" That didn't explain, however, why my cat scratched me, & I didn't even budge, & I knew not about this until later. I didn't know that you could see events off in the distance through a LD...cool!*



Wow.  I'll be honest when I say I'm skeptical of that stuff, even though I've had LDs myself where I'll see things happen that show up the next day.  Like a photo on a monitor and the next day a friend links me to the same picture on the net, or my dog getting hurt and having a weird limp and the next day he has the same limp for no reason.  Despite all this, I tend to keep a skeptical yet optimistic view on the subject.  Still, a very interesting thing.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



Wow! That is so cool. LDs seem to have an incredible power, especially WILDs!

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *Wow! That is so cool. LDs seem to have an incredible power, especially WILDs!*



I hardly ever WILD, but I'm sure you can do just as much in DILDs as you can WILDs.  It's just a matter of having the control necessary to induce it.  :smiley:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Gothlark+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gothlark)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-nesgirl119
> 			
> 		
> ...



Wish I could do them. I almost never even have non-LDs (most were from birth-2years, but sometimes sci-fis can confuse me!). I cannot do a DILD, b/c otherwise, I get insomnia, which really sux!!  :tongue2:

----------


## Dragon

Psst, I believe talking about the jinx would probably jinx it <_<

No hard feelings though  :tongue2: 

EDIT:
Im interested to find out where this leads as well, im just saying, don't get your hopes up too much...

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

> _Originally posted by Dragon_
> *Psst, I believe talking about the jinx would probably jinx it <_<*









> _Originally posted by Dragon+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Dragon)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				No hard feelings though [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



I know, I know...

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

I guess he got Godlike powers and is too good to post here now   ::cry::

----------


## Gothlark

No, sorry I haven't posted lately, but it's because I've been really busy with final projects and crap for school.  I have to say, some extremely interesting stuff happened.  I'll go over those some time when I have more time to post them all.  But, it wasn't exactly dream control over reality like my subconscious said it would be.  It sort of was, but it was hardly any control, unless it was a series of coincidences, overactive subconscious, and placebos.
I asked my dream guide in an LD why it was that it wasn't exactly dream control over reality and he said, "Oh, you have reality control.  It's just like it's on dial-up.  You have to get used to the dial-up before you move on to the cable/dsl, then T-1, then T-2, etc." I'm still somewhat skeptical, but getting more and more intrigued.  I'll tell you all the things that happened when I get back, along with one of the more interesting LDs I've had over the past couple of days, maybe.  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> _Originally posted by Gothlark_
> *No, sorry I haven't posted lately, but it's because I've been really busy with final projects and crap for school. *I have to say, some extremely interesting stuff happened. *I'll go over those some time when I have more time to post them all. *But, it wasn't exactly dream control over reality like my subconscious said it would be. *It sort of was, but it was hardly any control, unless it was a series of coincidences, overactive subconscious, and placebos.
> I asked my dream guide in an LD why it was that it wasn't exactly dream control over reality and he said, \"Oh, you have reality control. *It's just like it's on dial-up. *You have to get used to the dial-up before you move on to the cable/dsl, then T-1, then T-2, etc.\" I'm still somewhat skeptical, but getting more and more intrigued. *I'll tell you all the things that happened when I get back, along with one of the more interesting LDs I've had over the past couple of days, maybe.*



ya, I know what thats like, I've got alot to work on at school too, but soon it will be done, and I'll be into summer  :smiley:  .

----------


## Gothlark

Well, I'm out of school now, so I have time to start posting my LDs more frequently.  I'll start off with my four LDs I had last night, and I might go over a few I've had over the past couple of nights later.

*The Three of Ascendance*
This was my first LD last night that I recalled. In it, I was in this old building with three other kids. I wanted to make the storyline interesting, so I set it up as there being puzzles throughout the house.
There were many boarded up windows and stairs that would break when you stepped on them, which made for a fun time.  ::D:  I suppose I just wanted a bit of adventure.
I soon realized that the dream characters of these other kids weren't too bright. I had to do all of the puzzles myself. I had only intended to do the parts designed for dream control-users only. But, I ended up doing it all.
We eventually reached the attic, and my subconscious came up with a nice storyline to all this. In the attic were three computers, one for each DC. I granted the DCs increased AI with dream control and told them they had to do the tests on each monitor.
This is where the storyline comes in. Each DC had a special property to them. They were dark, light, and flight. Dark and light being the different ends of the spectrum of everything, and flight being the ability to travel between them.
Supposedly, them passing this test would allow me to do even better in my meditation practice, or something to that affect. I supposed, couldn't hurt, because it's all in my mind anyways. They solved the puzzles with that little AI increase I gave them.

*The Dragon Rush*
This was a fairly short LD where I tested the ability to be in several dream forms at once. Like the sphere vision thing, it was rather difficult to comprehend upon waking up, but I can comprehend it well enough.
I've been playing DBZ Budokai 2 alot lately. So, I was Goku, Gohan, and Picollo at once. As Picollo, I was standing on the ground, and as Goku/Gohan I was in the air, but higher in the air as Goku.
As Gohan, I kicked Cell towards the ground and as Goku I flew and drop kicked Cell and made him fly towards myself as Picollo, even faster. When he got to my Picollo self, I upper-cutted him and did a special beam cannon. Then, while he was on the ground, we all did some kamehamehas and destructive waves to be sure he wouldn't be getting back up.
I know, it's aggressive, but it's far more effective than a punching bag to take your anger out on, and a good test of how much dream control I had when spread out between several forms. It seems as if "we" all have the same amount still.  Sorry if that was a little wordy, but it's a difficult thing to explain.

*The Great Blizzard of '05*
I was on a mountain with my friend Trevor, and I was lucid right away. I didn't know what I should do, because I had already accomplished my task for the night in The Dragon Rush (exist in multiple places at once.)
The DC of Trevor reminded me that I also wanted to try learning a skill through my LDs. I thanked him for the reminder, and walked off through a blizzard to try and find the voice of a character from this one cartoon. That way, I could learn to do an impression of it.
I ended up walking right off the end of the cliff, but as I fell, I was taught exactly how to get to that voice, or as close to it as I'm capable. It was interesting, up until the point where I slammed into the ground.
I thought I would have felt alot of pain, because I normally do in LDs. But, I looked up, and the mountain was only about a metre off the ground now. I must have been floating for the information upload and then just dropped when it was done.
I walked off towards my house, and just hung out with a few DCs for a bit, then woke up. Fun night. I'll post if I remember any more lucids.  :smiley: 

*The Toy Factory*
This one was in a nap this afternoon.  I see a general trend of my subconscious trying to push me towards childhood, but with more emphasis on the childhood fears than fun. For example, The Funhouse (which I will talk about later today in my review of a few recent LDs.)
I suppose this is an interesting thing, really, so long as I don't have any goals at the moment. In The Funhouse, I took over and did something else with my time, because I had a goal. This nap, I didn't have anything to do, so I went in and explored.
I was a cloaked figure with two blades in my hands to defend myself. There were cakes that would try to eat you back, toy soldiers with working guns, and elves with fireworks they would shoot at you. Strikes me as being based on a level of Ragnarok Online, called the Toy Factory.
I defended myself rather well, I don't believe I took a scratch. But of course, it was MY dream, after all. I eventually got to the "boss" of this level. He was like a giant candycane house.
I ended up not only slicing him with my katars (like brass knuckle-dagger hybrids), but also eating him, because I was hungry and he was made out of candy, after all.  ::wink:: 
As it went along, my subconscious narrated that I'm overcoming all of my deepset childhood inner conflicts. This was a symbolic way of defeating them. I kind of guessed as much already, but it was nice to have confirmation.
When I finally defeated this boss, I found a TV set inside of the candycane house he was made of. There was a video on top, which I put inside, and on came my subconscious' version of the tape from The Ring.  ::lol:: 
Overall, pretty fun, even though it was just exploring what was already given to me. Tonight I need to have a goal ready, though. It's fun to explore, but I also like to take control and do ideas I find interesting in waking life. No doubt, I'll have time for both.  :smiley: 
Time for me to go eat dinner now, but I'll tell a couple of my LDs from the last few days when I get back, as promised.  :smiley:

----------


## Feeble Wizard

::breakitdown::  I am so glad that you are posting here again!  I can't wait to hear about the rest of what happened, too.  Your dreams are the best.  I like to read them hoping to inspire my own dreams.  I always tell my subconcious "We have got to be more like Gothlark!"  ::laughhard:: 

And it is just beginning to listen a little bit.  Now, usually in my first two REM cycles, a dream character will try to teach me something.  The only problem is that I am never lucid when this happens, and I never understand what I was taught afterwords; it's like only my early REM sleep-self can comprehend something that isoteric  ::whyme:: .

----------


## Gothlark

That's odd, Feeble.  Perhaps you need to really sit down for awhile and try to comprehend what it was, or maybe you only get the sense that they taught you something.  Well, here are a few LDs from the past couple of days, as promised.

*When Plasma Attacks*
This LD was from June 29th. I was on a beautiful remote island. I may upload a CGI of it to my website, to link to, later. I turned into fire, water, and wind.
As wind, I spread out over the island and made myself attract energy, to try and create a high-density plasma vortice. So high-density that it would be visible. So, in other words, a tornado made of energy similar (in this form), but more powerful, than lightning.
I went and hung out with Batman, because he had a house, and the storm watch made a mandatory indoors retreat for everyone. I didn't want to stand out, and Batman's cool. He and the joker were buddies, and I made tonnes of jokes about how they would end up enemies, but they didn't believe me.
Meanwhile, I was making the plasma vortices slowly move towards eachother for a collision. Normally, plasma vortices wouldn't cause much damage, but I figured that if two that powerful were to collide...
Anyways, they eventually did come close and a vacuum was created. Joker and Batman were nearly sucked out of the house, but I was just standing on the ground while they were holding on for dear life, mid-air. They then realized that I was the one who caused the storm.
Then, they collided and a huge explosion demolished the island. It was interesting to be right there for something made to be stronger than your average A-Bomb. I then rewound time and the DCs were none the wiser of my little bit of fun.

*The Funhouse*
On June 30th, I visited "The Funhouse." It was supposed to be my subconscious' warehouse for everything twisted it's come up with. There was theme music in the background for this LD (Zee Deveel by Incubus). I went through The Funhouse and decided against seeing all the twisted things my subconscious could come up with.
I remembered my goal to try and see in 360 degrees, so I used this place as an opportunity. I made a mirror room to start with, because the image would be virtually the same from all angles. It seemed to work pretty well, but it was kind of odd, like my subconscious set it up as a panoramic view that I could somehow separate into the different directions.
I floated out of the room and teleported into the jungle, overlooking a cliff. This gave a better feel for the 360 vision. I eventually moved on to trying sphere vision, which was definitely interesting, but not a huge deal after already trying 360 vision.
Definitely a fun LD overall, even though I don't quite understand how it worked. I'd love to hear any ideas besides the panoramic idea I gave.  :smiley: 

*The Funhouse Revisited*
This was still June 30th.  I visited the funhouse again, but didn't alter it with dream control. When I walked in, it reminded me of that famous painting of the maze with different sections having different gravity and all that.
I was then reminded of Scooby Doo, with the random things happening by walking through different doors. I was told that Kid Buu was hiding inside of one of the doors, and so I started looking. The one door where Buu was hiding was the one where random things would happen.
When I stepped in, I came out as an onion the first time, then turned back. The next time I went in and came back out, I was Videl. That's when I decided to just leave and turn myself back.
I went to a bar with Yamcha, even though I'd never drink in real life. I eventually got to find out what my subconscious' simulation of drunkeness is, even though I've never been drunk in real life. Interesting thing.
I'll post some LDs from last night, later.  I just figured I'd give a few LDs from the last couple of days for starters.  :smiley:  Thanks for reading.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

hey um hawkman or i forget his screen name told me 2 cme here cuz he said that u were in dreams for years months and weeks(dream time) i made a thread about ageing and he told me to ask u and so after u woke up from a lucid dream that lasted like a couple of years did u feel a little bit older??? JUSt a though

ALSO 

Do you think you can PM me your teqnique  i use the hild tecnique but it hasnt been working l8rz 

                                Thank you

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Hey, I need to talk to you... its been too long

----------


## Led

wow   ::shock::   I just got refered to this journal   ::shock::  by this thread.
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32732
freakin awesome dreams man. You should post more!

----------


## baronbrocoli

Very nice dream journal man&#33; I hope you keep posting here&#33;  ::bowdown::

----------


## Gothlark

I know I haven&#39;t been around much, but I plan on posting here more so long as I have the time.  I&#39;ve been busy with such interesting things as meeting my favorite band, and going to a hotel with its own giant arcade in it.  Well, to get things rolling, I&#39;ll give my LD from a few nights ago, since it was kinda cool.

*Slumber Party from HELL*
Well, in this lucid, I decided to hang out with some friends.  I was lonely all by myself with no real goals that night.  :tongue2:  I brought up a videogame on the TV screen which I&#39;ve recently been addicted to, called Flyff.  I&#39;m a newb on it, but it&#39;s a fun game.  I brought all of us into the screen and so begun the adventure.

We each became a high level character, and we were in a dungeon quest.  I was of course a Blade, the sort of ninja/assassin class.  Get the enemy dead before they know you&#39;re there.  My friend Jess was there, but had invented her own class as a Pirate, as would be expected.  (A Ninja and Pirate working together? GASP&#33 :wink2: 

We soon learned that the monsters in this dungeon were specifically made for a Mage.  They were ghosts.  Everyone was scared but me, because, I don&#39;t ever fear anything, especially when it&#39;s just in my head.  Of course, they were scared because no one had CHOSEN to be a mage.  When the ghosts showed up, they appeared to be Casper&#39;s uncles.  Freaky.

I banished the spirits with dream control, and we ran off, everyone screaming, except me, laughing.  I manifested a door back to our little slumber party, and as we stepped through it we turned back to normal.  For any geeks out there, it went from cinematic quality CG to real life realism.  The DCs locked the door as I willed them to, so I could close off the portal.  I then layed down and meditated in my dream a bit.  Meditation goes a lot faster when you&#39;re already in a dream.  ::content::  


I&#39;ll be back with more dreams later, most likely.  I have another from the other night that was induced through the meditation in that dream, and also a weird dream from the night before that.  "Chronological order is for suckers, just ask Quentin Tarantino&#33;"

----------


## Dragon

Awesome LD from.. an awesome LDer. z0mg.

----------


## Gothlark

Thanks Nate.  :tongue2:  Anyways, I should probably post the other two LDs from that night now.

*Gypsy Lady*
As I meditated in the previous dream, everything began to shake.  Then I was teleported to a new dreamscape which I had not intended to create.  But hey, in a dreamworld, when you meditate, the random hypnagogia won&#39;t find it hard to manifest itself as a vivid world.

I was met in a black abyss by a Gypsy lady who was wanting to share her past with me.  I was able to see what happened through her memories.  She was once young and beautiful, but as she aged, she lost her beauty, her sight, and eventually the ability to move without pain due to crippling arthritis, or some sort of problem similar to it.  One day, though, a man showed some caring for her.

This man was a monk.  He gained her love and trust.  However, he was a monk from a cult of his own creating, not a religious monk of any kind.  He was only showing his love to gain her trust and love, in order to use and manipulate her.  His entire group each had their own psychics loving and trusting them enough that they could connect with their soul.

This cult then did a group meditation and did a disgusting, horrible thing.  They stole the energy used to bind them to their bodies, killing them, and even the energy which allows them to revert to a spiritual form... So they were stuck with their physical image.  For this Gypsy lady, that meant being stuck blind and crippled, even after death.  Unable to gain enough energy to pass on, they&#39;re all stuck roaming the earth, however.


*Back To School*
As some of you may already know, it sucks to be on summer break for a dreamer at times.  You keep dreaming about school.  Fortunately, I was lucid, as always.  So I was able to have some fun.  I made it so the school was old-fashioned, and cooler.  It had benches in the caf and wooden chairs in the classes.  But I made it lunch time, because I connected the cafeteria into the food cour of a mall.

I then began to seek out my friends to hang with.  I was lonely.  :tongue2:   I saw my friend Laura, but went for Megan instead.  We walked together a bit, and I tried to press a feeling of caring upon her.  Hey, I got a crush, leave me alone.  Wasn&#39;t interested in sex in the dream, just, a feeling of caring.  I hadn&#39;t seen her for a week or two since she was on a trip, and wanted to feel that feeling from her again.

We walked together and talked.  In real life I know that she has feelings for me, we&#39;ve talked about it.  But she&#39;s in a relationship right now and doesn&#39;t want to ruin it.  Her boyfriend showed up out of a store saying, "Heeeey," just as she said that she liked me more than him, and only wanted to try and work at making it work with him.  She apologised, while shrugging, and then disappeared.

I tried to bring her back, but for some reason I couldn&#39;t.  I have infinite dream control, so this was... awkward.  As I focused harder, a loud voice said, "She&#39;s probably awake now... Waiting for you."  I then went to hang out with Laura and Jess.  We went shopping for a couple hours then I woke up.

The moral of this story, if you can&#39;t manipulate something in the dream, it&#39;s probably for a reason.  I can break even the fundamental laws of the dreamscape that are set up, when I want to.  But I chose not to bring her back, so I&#39;d remember the importance of that voice.


I&#39;ll be back with an older, but good one and my LD from last night.  :smiley:  Enjoy.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I had a back to school dream last night too, wasn&#39;t lucid though I always forget what classes I have in those types of dreams, it would have been so much better if I was lucid.

----------


## Gothlark

Yeah, school-dreams suck unless you&#39;re lucid.  Quite an inconvenience.  But oh well, such is life.  I&#39;ll go into my LD from the night before last, and a slightly older one that isn&#39;t here, but was exceptionally kick-ass, in my books, and led into another that I&#39;ll post later.

*On The Run*
Well, this LD started with my parents and I stopping at a Dairy Queen because my mom was having some ice cream cravings.  Apparently some soon-to-be prison inmates had stopped there on their way to jail, in order to get some food.  I laughed at my subconscious.

I sat next to one of the inmates, fearless as always.  He soon spoke up, to my family and I, saying that he had a connection at the Dairy Queen who was giving him a bomb, which he would use to blow a hole in the bus and let them escape.  If we were to tell the authorities, then he and his group would chase us down and kill us.  His main worry was me, since I was sitting next to him.  Dunno how that works, but oh well, it&#39;s my dream so I guess I got to be speshul.

My dad freaked and took us on a road trip.  I sped our car up to somewhere around the speed of an plane, I would imagine.  Still, they managed to catch up when we stopped for a while.  Such are dream physics.  Honestly, why would a DC go after me in my mind?  &#39;Tis suicide.  But I wanted to have some fun this time.

At our stop my dad enrolled me in a small school in the back of a seafood restaurant.  Yet again, subconscious, amazing creative work.  I then proceeded to work on some math work, for about two seconds.  Then I got bored.  There was sudden screaming from outside.  I love dream control.

So, the inmates had arrived, on my whim.  They eventually found me, so I reset the game and rewound time.  This time I told my dad that they&#39;d find me there, so we hid in a meat closet thing.  I used dream control to make them not be able to see into the closet.  I had won the game.  :tongue2:  But then, oddly enough, there was a strange uber-vivid nightmare like flash.  I saw that the meat hanging in this closet were actually African Americans from pre-civil-war times.  Disgusting and depressing.  Did it scare me?  No.  Did it disturb me?  Quite.


*The Inner Demons*
So, this was one of those meaningful dreams you&#39;re used to hearing from me.  You know, the kind of thing people spend years searching for, but I get whenever I like?  God, even I hate how pretentious that sounds.  :wink2:  But seriously, this thing just came outta the blue.  It was just your average fun LD as you&#39;ll see, but at the very ending... something amazing happened.

It began simply enough.  In my dream, I was an adult now, I had my own apartment.  But it seemed to be haunted.  It could be a sitcom&#33;   ::|:   Anyways, the government in the future doesn&#39;t like people to know about ghosts, apparently.  So I was about to have a nice little visit, but with guns, and bleeding.  This was not my idea of a good time, so I set up a trap.  This way, in all probability, they will be doing the bleeding.

I lit a small chair on fire, and set up a vaccuum lock on my room.  In the future, you prevent o-zone depletion by keeping your farts to yourself&#33;  ::D:   Anyway, it let in just enough air to keep the fire going, but not enough to let it grow.  Like a wick effect.  When they opened the door, the rush of oxygen would cause the blaze to suddenly grow.  *insert maniacal laughter, leading to coughing from a sore throat*

I drove off in a nice red sport car of some kind.  How many guys with an apartment have a red sport car?  Maybe they were after me for grand theft auto, not ghosts.  Nah, it has to be the ghosts.  So, I met a few buddies of mine, with similar conspiracy theories about the government and ghosts.  Obviously, I had to create them.  My mind doesn&#39;t have such personalities readily available.  I&#39;m not a conspiracy theorist.  :tongue2:  This dream just happened to be a good way to have such a storyline.

Time for a cut scene of an agent opening the door, and a tunnel of flame coming out and... deep fried MIB.  Tastes like alien chicken.  Then, of course, a panoramic over to two other agents laughing, and one handing money to the other.  No, seriously...  My subconscious is a twisted bastard.  The two others then left after me.

Cut back to me and my buddies.  They stare at me for a minute.  I realize they may well be two characters from A Scanner Darkly.  Hence their idiocy.  I ignore this and use them as bait.  For those interested, it was Ernie Luckman and James Barris.  Perfect for conspiracy characters, especially James.  It&#39;s a good movie, leave me be.

They distracted the agents as I made an escape.  Unfortunately, the agents spotted me...   ::?:   So, I rewound time and tried again, taking a different sneaking path.  Sweet freedom.  My buddies would meet me back at my house.  When I arrived, it was a smoldering pile of what it once was.  It wasn&#39;t collapsed or anything, but the damage was quite apparent.

I saw a cleaner agent coming out of the door, screaming.  Cut scene to things from his perspective a few moments earlier.  Apparently, the spirit in my house, isn&#39;t just a spirit, but a demon.  And its power registers off the scale.  Next thing I know, I&#39;m back to my normal point of view, and the guy trips as he gets off the porch.  Tentacles come out from underneath, and start to pull him in.

Just then, my friends arrive, and we pull the guy free.  I believe Ernie had a knife, which was useful in loosening the tentacle&#39;s grip.  As you can tell, I&#39;ve eased on the dream control unless I need to.  It&#39;s more fun to solve puzzles and stuff unless you just want to feel like a God for a night.  Anyway, the agent ran away screaming, and we stared at my old house.  It becomes rather apparent at this point that I was Bob Arctor in this dream, as I had a scruffy beard, and this looked like his house.  But instead of drugs, we were just paranoid conspiracy freaks.

We stared into a large window toward the side.  Suddenly, three dark figures came up to the glass.  This is the amazing part, and I&#39;ll cease my incesant joking for this, because it deserves more.  I must admit, this could have well been a life changing moment.  The three figures were my three inner demons.  Upon analyzation I realized that they were Guilt, Temptation, and Loneliness.

I saw the past through Guilt&#39;s eyes... She was once a girl named Miranda who loved me when I was younger, but I turned her down.  Soon after, she was in a car accident, and died.  Her tormented spirit still haunted me.  I let out a gasp of air as I came back from this vision.  My hot breath made a mist on the glass.  I was floating at this time and nearly fell back to the ground, as I saw that she had written something I said that day, over and over again.  That&#39;s all she&#39;d really done all these years.  She was Guilt, as I felt Guilt for making her this way, even though it wasn&#39;t truly my fault.  I was too young, I didn&#39;t like girls yet.  So the story goes.  Irrational Guilt is demon number one.

The next demon was Temptation.  She was beautiful, and my friends were already being taken by her beauty.  However, I could see through this illusion.  I saw flashes of her as a serpent.  I still felt her alure, but I was able to resist.  She is undoubtedly the most powerful of the three she organized the other two together.

The third was Loneliness or isolation.  She never once spoke, she didn&#39;t even make eye contact with us.  Funny how all my demons were female.  Probably relating to my constant betrayal in the dating world.  But anyways, that about sums up the demons.

They then walked back into the house, as the flames finished it off, and it collapsed into rubble on top of them.  I thought this meant they were gone, but it just meant that it&#39;s time for me to put them in the past.  As you&#39;ll learn in my next post, I have begun to do so.  But, for now, I&#39;ll leave you with this post.  ::content::  I hope you enjoy my comedic taste.  If not, then please, do tell me so.  I can always keep to serious stories.  I simply felt like having a bit of fun.

----------


## baronbrocoli

I think your comedic post is good, made me enjoy your dream a lot more  :smiley:  About you putting an ease on dream control, I think that&#39;s great&#33; I&#39;ll be waiting to read the next post.

----------


## Gothlark

Thanks, baron.  ::content::  Well, reading over my post, I feel that I need to elaborate on "irrational guilt."  All guilt is truly irrational, in my point of view.  The reason for this being that our responsibility can only truly span to our current actions and our future actions, until we learn to change the past.  :tongue2:  There&#39;s no reason to get all bent up over something that&#39;s already happened.

Anyways, here goes my discovery of the fourth demon.  I call him Irritation, but it&#39;s essentially the ignorance most people experience on a day to day basis.  This judging of other people and of situations.  I find it unneccessary because we are not in a place to judge anyone or anything.

We can only assume that they are the way that they are, or this happened the way that this happened, and it&#39;s because of everything in the past that led up to that.  I mean, why be frustrated with it when it&#39;s there for a reason.  Even if not for a reason, it was meant to happen, to be a little deterministic.

This may not be right for everyone, but for me it gives me a feeling of peace.  I don&#39;t have to get frustrated with someone&#39;s faults, and can move beyond that.  Be friends with someone despite one irritant about them.  Help them with things I&#39;d normally avoid them for.

No more need for unsatisfactory feelings about my life.  No sadness, or anger.  A feeling of peace and compassion remains.  I still want to make myself better, and help things become better... but I&#39;m satisfied with how they are as well, and don&#39;t have to get emotional, clouding my judgement.

This isn&#39;t to say that I feel this way all the time.  However, the more I go for this feeling, the more naturally it comes.  It&#39;s nice, really.  No fear, no anxiety.  Quite the opposite of how I once was.  Anyways, for those less interested in philosophy and more in LDs, here goes my LD where I met Irritation.

*Tom the Jester*
Tom&#39;s a guy who I used to hate with a passion, but since I reached this state, I&#39;ve been able to put aside my differences with him.  We might even be hanging out this week.  :smiley:  If you were wondering what the title was referring to.

Anyway, this dream took place in my house, except it was now a witch doctor&#39;s store.  Apparently some kind of Jester demon had been roaming the neighbourhood with his cronies.  My reaction was of course, "I&#39;m gonna kill that bastard&#33;  ::D: " However, I now realize that hatred towards inner-demons tends to cause the opposite effect intended.  Feeds the fire.

I spoke to the witch doctor about making a necklace to make all hostilities become docile, so he made it for me.  I tested it on his zombie guard dog.  It stopped barking and sat down in front of me.  Unfortunately, I forgot that it was a zombie.  Petting rotten flesh and muscle is disgusting, and my hand smelled gross too.  Flashback to the scene from Waking Life where Richard Linklater&#39;s talking about his trip to the land of the dead, eh?

Well, I then went outside with this necklace, to get the Jester.  The idea of making him docile was a good idea, really.  He layed down, unable to attack.  This would&#39;ve been a good time to absorb him, you know, and get over this problem within myself.  However, in my foolishness, my actions were more similar to jumping on top of him and beating his face in.

For curiosity&#39;s sake, the necklace that removed hostilities had a symbol on it.  It was a skeletal hand reaching around a crystal ball or a pearl of some kind.  When you tapped the hand to the pearl, that activated the necklace&#39;s power.


After this I began to meditate on eliminating my inner demons.  Irritation and Guilt are almost entirely gone, due to this deeper understanding I&#39;ve gained.  I&#39;ve even eliminated all of my self-image issues.  If you know me, you know that&#39;s a big step, because at a time I hated myself.  Now I know who I am, and I could care less what other&#39;s think, so long as I&#39;m doing my best to stay true to myself.  ::content:: 

Loneliness is coming along, but I was right when I thought Temptation was the big bad.  It&#39;s kind of like the potential source of it all coming apart.  Because sometimes there&#39;s that temptation to get angry at someone over something stupid, or to wallow in self-pity during a breakup.  Then there&#39;s also actual temptation, becoming ensnared in others&#39; manipulation, or your own habits.  However, it is coming along quite well as well.

Hopefully it will work out, and it most likely will.  This is the rule of thumb I&#39;ve found, and this may not always be right but it tends to be... If it makes you feel good, then you&#39;re probably on the right path with things.  Enjoy.  ::content::

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

You&#39;re so prolific&#33; Keep up the great work.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Dragon

I&#39;ve been thinking about taking up LDing again.. but i&#39;m not sure if i&#39;d have any reason to right now.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Your last dream reminds me of that lucid dream that I had where I saw 3 of me in a mirror, maybe those guys were my versions of the inner demons. Your dreams are quite inspiring, sounds like your subconsciouns is learning to produce more intresting stuff.

Now I just wish I could get mine to do the same.

----------


## Gothlark

Thanks Ramu and LDG.  To Dragon, the reason to LD any time is just for amusement, or self-development.  Either way, it becomes an interesting activity.  To LDG, just ask your subconscious for something meaningful either before sleeping at night, or in the LD.  If it&#39;s in the LD, try to will it like you would dream control, but leave it vague to "something meaningful."  Hope that helps you guys.  ::content::  Now for me to post some more of my fun.  I got enough sleep for the first time in a few days last night, so I had a good few LDs.

*The Gym*
Well I had a short LD this morning where I went to the gym with my buddy Adam.  I haven&#39;t been there for a while, and trust me when I say this place was a lot smaller than the real gym.  Anyway, this was some kind of weird club we were starting.  Everyone has a nickname that they&#39;re always referred to.  Of course, I picked Gothlark and explained that it&#39;s the title of my dream guide.  I was lucid, doesn&#39;t matter if they know.

The guy running open gym decided to teach meditation.  For me, this was absolutely of no interest.  However, I went with the flow, since meditating in an LD almost always brings about some cool teleports.  I was right.

*After War*
I was teleported to a world in which there was another world war where essentially, warfare included knocking out all technology on both sides, leaving a world without any form of technology left over.  Our society was based around sending expeditions into mud pits to try and find leftover pieces to some great device that the generation of the war created and hid under this mud to keep safe from the technological warfare.

We had to often bring water from nearby lakes to keep it moist, or wear go through mining shafts to try and look at the dried up mud from the bottom up, or the worst job which was to wade through the mud itself and look for pieces.  The final job was the worst, since it was somewhat likely you would get caught in a deep spot and be sucked in, then die of asphyxiation (slowly, since there was the odd air pocket.)

This was the more noble job, recovering our past and all.  Obviously we needed such things as farmers and other jobs essential to survival.  We very rarely heard from any other surviving areas, without technology to send messages.  Most cities were too accustomed to its technology and simply died out or killed eachother in riot when the war caused this disaster of sorts.  It&#39;s so true, humans are addicted to technology.  Kind of sad in a way.

Ours was the most important settlement, since we could recover the artifacts, as I stated earlier.  We had already recovered the base and the four pillars to the base.  We figured there had to be something else to the machine, since it didn&#39;t do anything when you stood in the middle.  I was lucid, and I knew how this storyline was going already.  It was simple ignorance of the technology causing all of these deaths.

The machine doesn&#39;t work from the bottom, it works from the top.  A way to get to the top was not considered by its engineers, sadly.  Fortunately, there were some very large trees nearby.  My girlfriend in this world and I began climbing the tree.  In this world, everyone&#39;s in amazing shape.  They have to be, for survival, especially if they&#39;re a Mudder like we were.  This made the climbing go quite easily.

We were nearly to the top when we realized neither of us could reach the next branch.  So, we both jumped off backwards.  The four pillars created a circular vortex of blue energy.  I fell through it with her, and we were in the past.  The thing to bring us back to technology was a time machine.  Now we had to go about warning the past of the oncoming war.

Could be a novel, no?  I may well write it some day.  Anyway, I do have one more little story to tell.  This one was freaky-deaky.

*Internet Song*
I was lucid, again.  Otherwise this would&#39;ve been boring.  I was in my house, when I could hear music from the computer pumping a bit from downstairs.  It was sung by the guy who sings Magical Trevor, I believe.  Anyway, I could use my amazing lucidity powers to see the screen from upstairs.  The video seemed to include miniature teletubbies, similar to Pikmin, dancing around and singing the song with the MT guy.  The background was something like Super Mario.

I don&#39;t remember anything except the last line, "And then we blow up bitch-net square."  To which I replied, "You&#39;re going to kill all the bitches&#33;?" Manifesting one of the mini-teletubbies before me.  It replied with, "Hidey-ho&#33;  ::D: " And proceeded to grow claws for which to smite me with. It hit me hard and I would&#39;ve fallen down the stairs which I was just coming to, if not for the fact that I suddenly saw my vision go like a soon-to-be dead camera and flickering with static, then going tunnelly.  Suddenly I was awake again, and my body was numb.  Weird.

And, as a note, I kinda wanted that thing to attack me, that&#39;s why I did that.  It was a cool little game of seeing if it&#39;d wake me up or not.  Which it did.  So maybe my question of whether it would or not was the only reason it did.  I could&#39;ve probably stayed in the dream if I used dream control to make myself.  But anyway, hope you enjoy the read.  ::content::

----------


## Draven

> The third was Loneliness or isolation.  She never once spoke, she didn&#39;t even make eye contact with us.  Funny how all my demons were female.  Probably relating to my constant betrayal in the dating world.  But anyways, that about sums up the demons.
> 
> [/b]




Constant betrayal in the dating world.. how id beg to differ. *shakes head sadly*you know what i mean.. and yet, here i am.. alone once again.. you know i nvr saw you as you see yourself

~K~

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Goth, Why not use your insane WILD/AP/LD ability&#39;s to create the Perfect Dream girlfriend, then never have to worry about relationships ever again?

Draven, what are you talking about?

----------


## Draven

i mean many things.. but i dont care to discuss them here.. sorry..

~K~

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> i mean many things.. but i dont care to discuss them here.. sorry..
> 
> ~K~
> [/b]



fine by me  ::content::

----------

